# Do I get JB if I leave my job voluntarily?



## crabbybear (23 Dec 2008)

If you left the job of your own accord you are not eligible for jb, you must have been laid off by your employer.


----------



## gipimann (24 Dec 2008)

*Re: Jobseekers Benefit / Jobseekers Allowance*



crabbybear said:


> If you left the job of your own accord you are not eligible for jb, you must have been laid off by your employer.


 
Not exactly true - there is a period of disallowance (usually 9 weeks, although that can be appealed) if you leave work of your own accord.    After that, JB is payable, subject to meeting the other criteria (sufficient PRSI contributions, genuinely seeking and available for work, etc).


----------



## Welfarite (24 Dec 2008)

*Re: Jobseekers Benefit / Jobseekers Allowance*



gipimann said:


> Not exactly true - there is a period of disallowance (usually 9 weeks, although that can be appealed) if you leave work of your own accord. After that, JB is payable, subject to meeting the other criteria (sufficient PRSI contributions, genuinely seeking and available for work, etc).



Just a bit of clarification. A disallowance (correct term is really disqualification)  is not mandatory. One MAY be applied at the discretion of the Deciding Officer having weighed up the reasons for leaving the job.


----------



## septemberpri (28 Dec 2008)

*Re: Jobseekers Benefit / Jobseekers Allowance*

Thanks guys for your replies - gipimann & welfarite

Thanks, by the sound of things I am going to get it. I left my job as I couldn't genuinely work long hours full time so am looking for shorter hours - have worked non-stop and paid tax for last 16 years so they said I would be entitled taking that into account

Thanks again for replies - ye knew yer stuff!!


----------



## ClubMan (30 Dec 2008)

*Re: Jobseekers Benefit / Jobseekers Allowance*



septemberpri said:


> am looking for shorter hours


If this means that you may not be available for normal full time work then this may impact any claim for _Jobseeker Benefit/Assistance_.


----------



## Mumtoe&e (7 Jan 2009)

whatever your reason you give for leaving your job, make sure you state that u will be available for full time work, otherwise u will be disqualified from getting it!
one of the conditions of Job Seekers is exactly what the title says - that u are job seeking! therefore u have to be available for full time work!


----------

